# Flounder Questions



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

For the more experienced giggers on here, do flounders eyes glow red while shined on by a light? Also eel grass beds, rock rubble, sand bars typical spots in which flounder might be found? Do they consistently stay at the same depth for that evening? Meaning once you gig one in a foot of water do you try to stay in a foot? I appreciate the help here, figured it will elimate some of the guess work when out looking for some.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

No to the red eyes. Lighter colored fish do shine and darker fish stand out in sand. They will settle down on the beach when feeding, but they move up to that spot. They will leave tracks/impressions while moving up and alot of times you can follow these to the fish. On any given night with good water I start looking as soon as I can see the bottom to the beach and gigg fish at all depths.They move constantly from deep to shallow and back and you try to catch them when on their break.Alot of folks just hit the shallow water on the beach and never look deeper and miss alot of fish and usually my bigger fish come from a little deeper water. Once you go alot your eyes get trained on what to look for and sometimes it might be a mound of sand with eyes when they bury up. Other times I've seen them 6 inches from dry beach standing out like a sore thumb. I've hit the same stretch multiple times during a night and found fish that have moved up after my last visit and again after that. So the answer to your question to a certain depth//NO look everywhere toward the beach you can see. Structure should never be overlooked and one of my favorites is dock pilings. In the hot months deep water close to where you are gigging is a must for numbers because they will go deep during the day to cooler water, just like we use the thermostat. During the Fall they are in places that you won't see fish all year when they start their migration to the gulf. REALLY HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> No to the red eyes. Lighter colored fish do shine and darker fish stand out in sand. They will settle down on the beach when feeding, but they move up to that spot. They will leave tracks/impressions while moving up and alot of times you can follow these to the fish. On any given night with good water I start looking as soon as I can see the bottom to the beach and gigg fish at all depths.They move constantly from deep to shallow and back and you try to catch them when on their break.Alot of folks just hit the shallow water on the beach and never look deeper and miss alot of fish and usually my bigger fish come from a little deeper water. Once you go alot your eyes get trained on what to look for and sometimes it might be a mound of sand with eyes when they bury up. Other times I've seen them 6 inches from dry beach standing out like a sore thumb. I've hit the same stretch multiple times during a night and found fish that have moved up after my last visit and again after that. So the answer to your question to a certain depth//NO look everywhere toward the beach you can see. Structure should never be overlooked and one of my favorites is dock pilings. In the hot months deep water close to where you are gigging is a must for numbers because they will go deep during the day to cooler water, just like we use the thermostat. During the Fall they are in places that you won't see fish all year when they start their migration to the gulf. REALLY HOPE THIS HELPS


 
:thumbup:That's some real good advise. I have seen alot of times where I make a pass through an area and may only get 1 or 2 and then make my backtrack of the same area and do much better on the turn around. If you see one moving away from you, don't panic and try to rush toward it. He'll probably move off a little and settle down so you can move right up on him. I've had em come right up behind me and lay down within a few feet of me while i was wading for them. Oh, one more thing, if you're in doubt, gig it.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Bamafan, much appreciative. 
To In the Boat I went last night thought I saw a flounder turned out to be a flat slab of concrete. Bent my prong! You guys ever done that?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i saw on here while back about that! They said when you tried to gig it look up towards the nearest house they was sitting on back porch laughing!! lol I would love to go gigging, i have never been, looks and sounds fun!!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, it has happened but not too often. Like Bamafan said, once you've gone enough times your eyes get trained in on what to look for. The more you go, the better you'll get. How'd you do last night?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been gigging 30 + year and I still stab a rock or chunk of concrete every once in awhile. I learned early to never half ass poke at something cause it kind of looks like a flounder because about 10% of the time it is a flounder then you get to feel like a dumb ass watching it take off. Bent prongs can be straightened out and keep a file on the boat to re-sharpen the points. Just my 2 cents work.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

in the boat said:


> Yes, it has happened but not too often. Like Bamafan said, once you've gone enough times your eyes get trained in on what to look for. The more you go, the better you'll get. How'd you do last night?


Crappy. Generator & lights did there job so no complaints there. I'm not sure if it was the area or what but I sure didnt see any flounder. Figure I may give it a go later this week. Part of my problem is I have a 18' bass tracker which I'm sure in the hell not taking down to FT Pickens, big lagoon area. So I'm pretty much constricted to bays +/-. I did see a lot of mullet croaker shrimp which I read from some LA, AL, GA blogs about flounder gigging that having baitfish in the area is a good sign and start.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't fret to much when the water clears up I will take ya out with me one night.bama and FSM always seem to have more than me but when your as old as those guys you gotta be good right


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Drifter you've masterd it from last year. Remember when you couldn't find a fish and now your death and destruction on the flatties. Your right though my age is getting in the way of what I love to do. Alot harder on me now than it was 40 years ago. I used to could hit it every night and now maybe twice a week is my limit. Tips , I've been staring at the bottom for 40 years so seeing a fish is as natural as eating with a fork. The key is time on the water which Drifrer has definitely done and scouting areas. It always takes a little luck, but the homework will pay off year to year and when you have areas that consistently produce, go find some more. I DO NOT stay on beaches that show no sign or fish period. I run and gun to different spots that have been sucessful over the year and I might hit them two or three times a night. Take a boat ride during the day and look at beaches and how deep water holes relate to them.Everything looks the same at night. In a month everyone should be able to limit out every time, but it's those summer months that homework pays off. Forgot about the concrete. Ther are some sadistic folks on perdido beach that I know that had flounder casted out of concrete and painted brown that they placed around their dock and wait for giggers to rattle theit teeth when they stab one. They sit on their porch and it's better than TV / seinfeld/ to watch. You can hear the impact from inside the house and the cussing even further.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

You had concerns about you rigg being small and mine is only 16 feet. You have to pick your nights for conditions


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks bama,I'm hoping to get time to go this week,hope the water is better.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Water*

Drifter Pretty bad Sun. and didn't stay long enough to see if the tide would improve it.Lots and lots of tracks shallow and looks like they are moving well. Should be a great fall. The cooler months always have clearer water with the algae dieoff.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Bamafan is right on the money, you've got to put your time in on the water! I know mile long stretches of good looking bottom that won't hold fish but a couple of weeks out of the year, and that's because they are migratory tracks and not the destination! The trick is scouting night after night. I like to go to where I know the fish are and once I've put good fish in the boat I'll start looking at new bottom. Sometimes it's another area, yet sometimes it's just a spot in the same area that you've never looked at ( leave no stone unturned). Eventually you'll come across an unusually productive area that will put a smile on your face for years to come. Don't overwork these honey holes and they will be productive seasonally for years to come. I have been blessed to find some really nice spots over the years. I have one bank, bout 200yards long, where 3-5 pounders will stack up from 10-20' apart. I have another bank where I can almost guarantee fish in the 4-8 pound range. 
In The Boat was right, when in doubt... Stick! I guarantee it will pay off 
One last thing, break away from the pack! I see giggers when I'm moving from spot to spot, but I very rarely see them in my areas.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Beginner's Luck sounds like you need a name change. you've put in the time and now it's no longer beginner's luck. Right on target.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> You had concerns about you rigg being small and mine is only 16 feet. You have to pick your nights for conditions


 damn what a sweet setup man! that looks like a flounder killing machine


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jakec said:


> damn what a sweet setup man! that looks like a flounder killing machine


It sure is bama. What watts are those lights? damn and 3 of them, i bet that lights up the water!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Beginner's Luck said:


> Bamafan is right on the money, you've got to put your time in on the water! I know mile long stretches of good looking bottom that won't hold fish but a couple of weeks out of the year, and that's because they are migratory tracks and not the destination! The trick is scouting night after night. I like to go to where I know the fish are and once I've put good fish in the boat I'll start looking at new bottom. Sometimes it's another area, yet sometimes it's just a spot in the same area that you've never looked at ( leave no stone unturned). Eventually you'll come across an unusually productive area that will put a smile on your face for years to come. Don't overwork these honey holes and they will be productive seasonally for years to come. I have been blessed to find some really nice spots over the years. I have one bank, bout 200yards long, where 3-5 pounders will stack up from 10-20' apart. I have another bank where I can almost guarantee fish in the 4-8 pound range.
> In The Boat was right, when in doubt... Stick! I guarantee it will pay off
> One last thing, break away from the pack! I see giggers when I'm moving from spot to spot, but I very rarely see them in my areas.


 
I appreciate BL. Hopefully as time progresses i ll be posting with the best of you. any of you guys go through phases of fishing? i use to only fish for Lg mouth bass, then I got into reds and specks, then flatheads, and now flounder are my new adventure. I think I really need to get serious about time/scouting on places.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

The lights are Hubbel 400 watt HPS. You're right they do a pretty good job, but when you get older the eyes need all the help they can get. Tips the point is your boat is plenty to flounder anywhere.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Bamafan! Yeah, Beginner's Luck has always been the name of my boats, and it's hard to change. Thanks Tips N Tails! Yes, I too have gone through phases of fishing. I started out with large mouth, and when I was older I went to the river, then to the ocean, and now I fish the seasons! Gigging is one of my favorite seasons! I started gigging with 2 of my friends and their dad when I was about 15, then I took a break for a long time, but I've been hard at it for the past 4 seasons, and that's where I have learned a lot. I try to go out every night to learn something new, even if it's just where not to gig. I understand that even the master was first a rookie, and that the master only achieved his level and maintained it because he still thinks he has room for improvement! So, don't be discouraged and know that success favors the persistant! Me, I don't know where I fit into the ranks, but I'll just keep my head down, work hard and Thank God to be a part of it!


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

The guy on the left is Steve Smith who is one of the friends that I started gigging with. That's me in the second picture with a couple of nice ones form last Saturday night.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Bamafan! Yeah, Beginner's Luck has always been the name of my boats, and it's hard to change. Thanks Tips N Tails! Yes, I too have gone through phases of fishing. I started out with large mouth, and when I was older I went to the river, then to the ocean, and now I fish the seasons! Gigging is one of my favorite seasons! I started gigging with 2 of my friends and their dad when I was about 15, then I took a break for a long time, but I've been hard at it for the past 4 seasons, and that's where I have learned a lot. I try to go out every night to learn something new, even if it's just where not to gig. I understand that even the master was first a rookie, and that the master only achieved his level and maintained it because he still thinks he has room for improvement! So, don't be discouraged and know that success favors the persistant! Me, I don't know where I fit into the ranks, but I'll just keep my head down, work hard and Thank God to be a part of it!


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

ok i just happened to stumble upon this forum and i am going to risk showing my ignorance - what is flounder gigging, can you do it from shore? and where and when and how do you do it and what do you need do it with? i am always looking for new things to try thanks all


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Jared I'm not old. lol. I'm only 33. I've killed a-lot of fish this year for the number of times I've been but if it wasn't for bama the numbers would be much smaller. I decided not to gig FL this year and wasn't to familiar with AL and he gave me plenty of very helpfull info. Thanks Terry


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

navygirl1974 said:


> ok i just happened to stumble upon this forum and i am going to risk showing my ignorance - what is flounder gigging, can you do it from shore? and where and when and how do you do it and what do you need do it with? i am always looking for new things to try thanks all


Flounder gigging is a way to catch flounder,at night with a light of some kind and a pole with a gig on the end of it. It is one of my favorite ways to fish.Yes you can start from shore,but you have to walk along in the water. I would take you or I'm sure there are others who wouldn't mind taking you along. Just let us know.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

walk in the water at night? with the sharks? are you kidding me? there is no way in H E L L you would catch me in the water at night. i think i will pass on this


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

navygirl1974 said:


> walk in the water at night? with the sharks? are you kidding me? there is no way in H E L L you would catch me in the water at night. i think i will pass on this


Id be more concerned about stepping on a ray than a shark. you should give it a go!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

do you speak from experience - do you actually wade into the water at night and not flip out everytime something swims by you or jump everytime you imagine you see a huge dark shadow lingering in the water just waiting to take a bite out of you?


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

besides i can wear something on my feet to protect me from rays but if a shark is hungry and it is his prime feeding time what is going to stop him from making a meal out of me or maybe just an apppetizer?


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Navygirl, a lot of people wade in a foot or so of water when they're gigging, so sharks aren't a huge concern especially if you're putting your catch in a floating cooler. Check out the YouTube videos on gigging to get a better idea.


----------

